# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access - Kalimi i numrave ne nënformë (subform)

## dreamcatcher

Pershendejte per krejt'

Desha me dite a ka noj menyre ne Access qe pasi te futesh disa numra ne nje textbox - psh nje id me i fut te dhenat ne nenforme ... (kjo behet - duke prek enter ) - por qellimi im eshte qe pasi te behen 11 numra (id) te futen te dhenat ne nen forme pa prekjen e enter -it apo te nje pulle ne tastiere ... 


Kisha qene mirenjohes ...

----------


## qoska

dreamcatcher te keshilloj te gjesh nje liber per msacces programming dhe per VBA.
Gjithsesi kete mund ta arrish duke kapur EVENT-in KeyPress, KeyDown ose KeyUp te TextBox ku futet ID dhe duke mbajtur nje numerator(counter) global qe numeron numrin e karaktereve qe jane ne te si psh 
if counter = 11 then
    conn.execute("whatever")  :buzeqeshje: 
else if counter > 11 then 
   msgbox "ja ke fut kor fare"
else
  counter = Len(textbox1.text)  :buzeqeshje: .

Besoj do te te beje pune.
TUNG!

----------


## dreamcatcher

flm bro per te gjitha

----------

